# 1st skyline whoop whoop



## Oggers (Dec 18, 2011)

Hello my name is Charlie and i live in Berkshire

Having recently brought a NBR32 GTR from a member on here i thought it would be the best place to start.

After selling a rare little bmw E30 320iS (possible the best looking car i've ever owned!) its was time to get a bit more power back. I owned a Subaru Legacy B4 (twin sequential turbos) and a 05 Impreza STI, so the bmw was a big down in power but more for show than for go which was very fun for just over a year. I was never into show cars but i can highly recommend it to anyone who hasn't tried it, possible a bit different with Skylines though?

Because they have started salting/gritting the roads i've only driven the GTR home and to get it Mot'd (which it failed....but only on a rear for bulb) so with a free re test i was well chuffed. At the moment it is locked away until they stop gritting and its driving my nuts not being able to drive the car. Im very lucky in the fact i do not have to drive to work as i have a push bike keeping my carbon foot print down....

Just saying hello

Charlie


----------



## Oggers (Dec 18, 2011)

time to get involved cant put any pics up! only another 13 posts to go.


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

Welcome to the Forum Charlie, plenty of topics for discussion so you can easliy get to 15 and put some photos up.


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

Welcome to the forum

Wasn't the 320is a 1.9 4 cylinder? Quite a bit better than the 6 cylinder 320 I believe


----------



## bobwoolmer (Mar 27, 2007)

MIKEGTR said:


> Welcome to the forum
> 
> Wasn't the 320is a 1.9 4 cylinder? Quite a bit better than the 6 cylinder 320 I believe


still shit


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Welcome Charlie boy


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

Welcome fella, bet you going mad having it sitting there!!!

Bob


----------



## Oggers (Dec 18, 2011)

MIKEGTR said:


> Welcome to the forum
> 
> Wasn't the 320is a 1.9 4 cylinder? Quite a bit better than the 6 cylinder 320 I believe


It's a s14 engine same as found in the e30 m3 2.3 and 2.5 apart from it was two ltr (1998cc) so the Italians didn't have you pay the over two litre tax. Same running gear as the m3 so diff and dog leg box. 192bhp so not bad for a 20 year old n/a motor!

Charlie


----------



## Oggers (Dec 18, 2011)

bobwoolmer said:


> still shit


Your welcome to you small minded opinion..but how wrong you are.

Charlie


----------



## Oggers (Dec 18, 2011)

fourtoes said:


> Welcome fella, bet you going mad having it sitting there!!!
> 
> Bob


Tell me about it, I was without a car for a few months anyway and now I have one and still can't drive it.


----------



## Oggers (Dec 18, 2011)

Is there any meets/clubs/members in Berkshire or Reading way?


----------



## Oggers (Dec 18, 2011)

Apart from b&q car park...:chairshot


----------



## freakazoid3 (Jan 19, 2008)

Welcome mate, and hurry to get your postcount up so we can see some pics 
Don't know about the meet though I think this time off year most are locked up now...


----------



## Oggers (Dec 18, 2011)

freakazoid3 said:


> Welcome mate, and hurry to get your postcount up so we can see some pics
> Don't know about the meet though I think this time off year most are locked up now...


I'm trying..Yeah that's what I though. They have dropped so much salt on the road don't think I'll be able to drive it untill summer!


----------



## herman (Apr 1, 2007)

*32*

hi mate,and welcome to the forum.mines inthe garage at mo and up on stands as ive just given it another underseal to protect it.not anice jub but gives you peace of mind regarding the salt.trouble is looks so clean now dont want to take it bk out and get it dirty:runaway::runaway:not to long for the pics bud your nearly there.:thumbsup:


----------



## Oggers (Dec 18, 2011)

herman said:


> hi mate,and welcome to the forum.mines inthe garage at mo and up on stands as ive just given it another underseal to protect it.not anice jub but gives you peace of mind regarding the salt.trouble is looks so clean now dont want to take it bk out and get it dirty:runaway::runaway:not to long for the pics bud your nearly there.:thumbsup:


Thank you very much.
Out of interest what did you use to underseale it. On the BMW I just waxoyled it after cleaning it all off and letting it dry, I've heard a lot about por15? but does the underside have to be rust free or can you go over it. Within reason of course.


----------



## Gary&Amanda (Feb 10, 2011)

welcome to skyline ownership, you'll love and hate it, meets are a bit thin on the ground at the moment but you will have ace cafe to attend once the weather gets warmer


----------



## Oggers (Dec 18, 2011)

Gary&Amanda said:


> welcome to skyline ownership, you'll love and hate it, meets are a bit thin on the ground at the moment but you will have ace cafe to attend once the weather gets warmer


Well I'm looking forward to it! Ace cafe sounds good to.


----------



## Oggers (Dec 18, 2011)

and


----------



## big_jim (Dec 7, 2011)

How ofter do the Ace cafe meets happen?


----------



## Oggers (Dec 18, 2011)

i can post pictures my old car which will be missed but time to move on..









































as you can see a very different car to my current but very very fun and rewarding all the same


----------



## Oggers (Dec 18, 2011)

I will put some pics or the 32 up as soon as we have a bit of dryness, instead of discrediting the forum with pics of an old BM!

Charlie


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

BM looks smart, really clean too


----------



## big_jim (Dec 7, 2011)

That looks nice!
If you dont mind me asking, how much did you sell it for?
Ive got 2 e36 M3 Evo's at the minute. 1 Coupe, 1 Convertible. 
Convertible is for sale, to fund my GTR project!


----------



## Oggers (Dec 18, 2011)

big_jim said:


> That looks nice!
> If you dont mind me asking, how much did you sell it for?
> Ive got 2 e36 M3 Evo's at the minute. 1 Coupe, 1 Convertible.
> Convertible is for sale, to fund my GTR project!


It sold for 11k and was shipped to a collector in finland, there where only 2500ish made with that engine and drive train all lhd. It had done 56k with 3 owners when I sold it and it was immaculate not a mark. Kept the wheels though could not part with them..


----------



## Oggers (Dec 18, 2011)

MIKEGTR said:


> BM looks smart, really clean too



Thankyou, it was a very sad day letting that car got. But it's was time for a change and here I am and can honestly say I can't wait to get driving the skyline.


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

You wont be disapointed thats for sure


----------



## big_jim (Dec 7, 2011)

At least you got good money for it.
My M3 is nice, but lacking the power of a GTR!


----------



## Oggers (Dec 18, 2011)

One of the cars I was looking at was the e36 m3 coupe 318ishbhp? as there are some utter bargains out there, but as soon as the skyline popped into my head my mind was set convincing my dad was a small obstacle as we where originaly looking at megane r26r but I could not justify spending 16k+ on a Renault. Plus as soon as I managed to install him in the very tight fit recaro and get the harnes round his dad shaped figure he was a changed man!


----------



## MS33 (Jun 27, 2007)

Very nice and clean, and as MIKEGTR said, you wont be disappointed.

I've had my GTR 3yrs now, and it still puts a smile on my face.


----------



## herman (Apr 1, 2007)

*bm*

really nice bm mate,looks very tidy indeed.i had a e36 m3evo before my 32.spent around 20k on it.they say there about 320bhp but there only about 280bhp ish as had mine on 3 different rolling roads at the time.i nearly ended up getting a custom supercharger fitted to it but at 10-12k couldnt warrant that.theres only so fast you can go in a rear wheel car(though alot of fun).thats why i took the leep into the skyline scene.just a word of warning dont change anything on your 32 because if you do thats it you wont be able to stop:runaway:.regarding the underseal,i just cleaned the underneath of mine,treated it with 2coats of rust killer(just to be on the safe side,even though there isnt any rust)and brushed on the black underseal.i had it waxoiled proffesionaly so they got into all the cills ect last year.there great cars and always puts abig smile on my face wene i take it out.hope you enjoy yours charlie to:thumbsup:


----------



## big_jim (Dec 7, 2011)

M3 Evo was 316bhp from the factory (or 321ps).
I had 2 different ones on the dyno, one made 310, the other 308.
They say anything over 300 is decent.
Anyway, enough of the M3. Enjoy the skyline!


----------



## Oggers (Dec 18, 2011)

herman said:


> really nice bm mate,looks very tidy indeed.i had a e36 m3evo before my 32.spent around 20k on it.they say there about 320bhp but there only about 280bhp ish as had mine on 3 different rolling roads at the time.i nearly ended up getting a custom supercharger fitted to it but at 10-12k couldnt warrant that.theres only so fast you can go in a rear wheel car(though alot of fun).thats why i took the leep into the skyline scene.just a word of warning dont change anything on your 32 because if you do thats it you wont be able to stop:runaway:.regarding the underseal,i just cleaned the underneath of mine,treated it with 2coats of rust killer(just to be on the safe side,even though there isnt any rust)and brushed on the black underseal.i had it waxoiled proffesionaly so they got into all the cills ect last year.there great cars and always puts abig smile on my face wene i take it out.hope you enjoy yours charlie to:thumbsup:



I looked at alpha n carbon intake and mapping for the bm the induction noise is epic but could not justify the price. I'm very luck in the fact the 32 already has lots of nice bits on so there is not too much to do apart from a good service and the LM's could do with a refurbish. As soon as we have a nice day I'll get some pics up...could be in for a long wait though! But getting the underside sorted is high on the list.

Bring on the sun


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Get some pics up anyway so we see what your talking about


----------



## rb26 (Aug 29, 2004)

Welcome to the forum and the wonderful world of Skyline ownership:thumbsup:

A beautiful BMW you had there and it looks like you really takes care of your cars..


Terje.


----------



## markM3 (Jan 7, 2008)

I had a E30 M3 which I stripped, half caged and fitted cams, alpha-N etc. Bloody awesome. Even on badly set up suspension it still caught a 400bhp plus GTR at Silverstone.

Now got a GTR32, which is similarly awesome!


----------



## Oggers (Dec 18, 2011)

some reasonable pics of my GT-R





































Charlie


----------



## nismoboy (Dec 30, 2010)

Very nice clean car you have there. Welcome to the forum buddy. you won't be disappointed with it. Your BMW looked mega clean also so I can tell your r32 will be just as clean or if not better bud.:thumbsup:


----------



## gillsl500 (Jun 20, 2005)

Nice 32 mate ...also love your old E30...I'm into them too...brought this two months back...


----------



## GTR H (Jan 6, 2012)

Oggers said:


> i can post pictures my old car which will be missed but time to move on..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that bmw is really nice my work mate would be going mental if he seen this!!!


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

That was a lovely 320is. I completely understand your passion for the S14 engine'd BMW's.
Here's mine...which I've been building & improving slowly over the last 4 years or so. 


































It's got 284 & 292 cams, uprated valve gear, high compression pistons, H-beam rods, 3.73 final with carbon diff, Brembo brakes, etc. Focus is for road use, it'll probably never see a trackday. Engine's been improved further since these pictures were taken, with coilpacks and sequential ignition, injection, Vipec ECU, etc. Recently blew it's heater matrix so now waiting for parts. 

Anyways, sorry to hyjack your thread, just wanted to share some of the S14 love. 

BNR32's a lovely car and your's looks a sweet example. A completely different animal to the E30, but also an absolute classic icon in the making. There's a lot of great upgrades available for them too. 
Keep it well and enjoy! :thumbsup:


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

Stop with all this BMW talk you guys!!!
You're making me really want one!!!
:thumbsup:
Bob


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

Bobster...You know the E30 M3 was the daddy of the BNR32 as far as styling was concerned, right? 

Get one before it's too late and they go crazy high in price. A low mileage E30 M3 Evo sold end of last year for 80K. You know you want to... ! :chuckle:


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

:nervous:Bad Miguel! Bad Miguel!:nervous:
:thumbsup:
Bob


----------



## gillsl500 (Jun 20, 2005)

LOL guys haha ...

But WHOA Miguel, that is one nice car matey  good on you my man, pure class!!


----------



## driven (Mar 10, 2011)

Wow, 80k, it must have been truly exceptional for that money, i saw an M3 Evo about 6 months ago with 19000 miles on the clock (huge history etc) absolutely mint, sell for £42000, 80k sounds very high?!


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

Munich Legends sold it end of last year... 80K, highest price so far for an Evo E30 M3... 
Not a lot different to a mint standard M3 in terms of spec, so eventually they too will command quite high prices. Couldn't buy mine again for the same I paid 4 years ago now.

Don't worry, GT-R's are slowly creeping up in price all over too. Good ones, that is!


----------



## Oggers (Dec 18, 2011)

That's why I ended up with the iS for the money that I had I could have only brought an e30 m3 with not much history or a super tidy iS although finding one is near on impossible, I know there is a nice one on ph at the mo not as "original" as mine but some very very nice mods on it. 
Every body who owned/ownes a proper m3 always raves about the handling...funny that in a car with only 200ishbhp

Charlie


----------



## YokoAE86 (May 23, 2007)

Miguel - Newera said:


> Munich Legends sold it end of last year... 80K, highest price so far for an Evo E30 M3...
> *Not a lot different to a mint standard M3 in terms of spec*, so eventually they too will command quite high prices. Couldn't buy mine again for the same I paid 4 years ago now.
> 
> Don't worry, GT-R's are slowly creeping up in price all over too. Good ones, that is!


Big difference on spec as the E30 Evo Sport has a 2.5 engine compared to the 2.3 engine on the standard E30 M3 and also the Evo II. 

I wouldn't totally believe the prices that the E30 Sport Evo are selling for. They are selling for less than the advertised price.

Unmolested original E30 M3 with straight body and no rust will appreciate in costs. It will be interesting to see the value in 5-10 yrs time.


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

Not that big a difference... I know from practical experience.
Different crank, rods and pistons & 2mm larger ITB's, but lower revability due to longer stroke. Seat trims & seatbelts and other small differences on body, incl. slightly wider from wings. Wouldn't say that's such a dramatic difference, really. 

E30 (2.3) M3 prices have tripped in Japan in about 5 years, since I bought mine. They're going up everywhere as the rubbish gets broken for parts and fewer good examples remain.


----------



## Oggers (Dec 18, 2011)

Car has been given a big service by RSP and is working well, pulling like a train and making me and my dad smile alot..not so much the soon to be wife who hates it, its loud, difficult to get in/out of (Roll cage+ four point harnesses=lols), diff makes big thumps on low speed tight corners, it crashes and bangs over bumps and i flipping love it.

The day i went to look at this car i also went to look at a Renault Megan R26.r but could not justify a 17K price tag for a Reno!, and after getting a go in this 32 that was it. I NEEDED a Skyline!

Charlie


----------

